# Movies with animal names that have nothing to do with animals



## bearetic (Dec 19, 2008)

*Movies with animal names that have nothing to do with them (or, just Reservoir Dogs)*

or at least not the main focus. This should start some interesting conversations.
"Reservoir Dogs" is a nice example. Saw it for the first time tonight.
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
I lol'd hard at the ending
just... wow.
great work.

Are there spoiler tags here?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 19, 2008)

Coyote Ugly


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 19, 2008)

Of Mice and Men ;p


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 19, 2008)

_Who Wants to be a Millionaire_ had this subject as its $4,000 or something question on a recent episode.  They named four films with "Dogs" in the title but only one (Snow Dogs) was actually _about_ dogs.

Blast, what were they....


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 19, 2008)

Swordfish



Spoiler



You don't even see ONE swordfish in the whole damn movie.


----------



## Golse (Dec 19, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> _Who Wants to be a Millionaire_ had this subject as its $4,000 or something question on a recent episode.  They named four films with "Dogs" in the title but only one (Snow Dogs) was actually _about_ dogs.
> 
> Blast, what were they....



Was _Straw Dogs_ one?


----------



## bearetic (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## bearetic (Dec 19, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Swordfish
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



THANX FOR THE SPOILER TAGS, YO


I should have tried it myself. Oh well.



Stratadrake said:


> _Who Wants to be a Millionaire_ had this subject as its $4,000 or something question on a recent episode. They named four films with "Dogs" in the title but only one (Snow Dogs) was actually _about_ dogs.
> 
> Blast, what were they....



 lol, cool


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 20, 2008)

The Jackal.

Nope, no jackals here.


----------



## Frasque (Dec 20, 2008)

Silence of the Lambs  (they were referred to dialog)

Wolf Creek (dammit, I was expecting a werewolf movie!)

What's New, Pussycat? (no cats, but a good movie anyhow)


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 20, 2008)

"The Butterfly Effect"

(does this movie have butterfly's in it?)


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 20, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> "The Butterfly Effect"
> 
> (does this movie have butterfly's in it?)


nope


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 21, 2008)

Silence of the Lambs, Dog Day Afternoon.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 21, 2008)

101 dalmations. didnt see one.


----------



## Absinthe (Dec 21, 2008)

To Kill a Mockingbird and One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest.

No birds. Not a one.


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Dec 21, 2008)

Dances with Wolves. There were no wolves >:C


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 21, 2008)

The Last Dragon

You'll find plenty of martial arts and comedy, but sadly, no dragons. D:


----------



## Absinthe (Dec 21, 2008)

Masakuni said:


> The Last Dragon
> 
> You'll find plenty of martial arts and comedy, but sadly, no dragons. D:



This makes me remember another movie: Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon.

No tiger, nor dragon. Plenty of misplaced innuendos.


----------

